# Pittsburgh Clasp Hands / Union Flasks



## Mayhem (Jun 9, 2018)

I finally got around to taking some pictures. Here we have:

GXII-13 Quart
GXII-19 Pint
GXII-31 Half Pint

Enjoy...


----------



## sandchip (Jun 12, 2018)

Excellent trio of different ambers/molds/sizes.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 19, 2018)

Beautiful bottles. Note the spelling of "Pittsburg" which gives an idea of the date range.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 13, 2018)

VERY nice trio there!


----------



## klaatu (Aug 26, 2018)

Those are very nice looking flasks!


----------



## sandchip (Aug 27, 2018)

Don't forget to check out the "Stoddard Double Eagle Display" a couple of threads down.  We need to brag on folks nice enough to share glass like this with us.


----------

